

The Supreme Court's technical cluelessness makes them better justices - tsellon
http://www.vox.com/2014/4/23/5644154/the-supreme-courts-technical-cluelessness-makes-them-better-justices

======
TheyCalledHimBo
While there are definitely certain points in the article the I find myself
agreeing with, the overall piece is remarkably bad. The ideas of a generalist
perspective and enforcing of "common sense" are most definitely good things,
but pointing to their lack of knowledge on a subject as the reason behind
their utilization of common sense seems silly.

>The justices' lack of technology savvy ___may_ __have been an asset in
resolving the Grokster case...

That single "may" is a fairly huge assumption to be making for this article,
and one which is just kinda carried along.

>The court refused to set a numerical threshold for liability, perhaps
recognizing that a line that makes sense for file-sharing networks might not
work for the next technology that comes along.

See, this seems (to me at least) like that decision is coming from their
expertise with regards to the Law rather than any real or perceived ignorance
of technology.

>So maybe we should be happy that Justice Sotomayor has no clue how a Roku box
works. It probably makes her a better justice.

I'm sorry, but anyone touting the idea that ignorance somehow leads to better
decision making is delusional.

